

DeepSound: Steganography tool to hide secret data into audio files - adamnemecek
http://jpinsoft.net/DeepSound/

======
danbruc
If I didn't miss something this just replaces - depending on the quality
setting - the least significant 2, 4 or 8 bits of every 16 bit sample with the
data to be hidden. This is trivial to detect and will not survive any lossy
compression.

------
tomtoise
I remember using something slightly similar (Though more rudimentary) in my
final year Computer Forensics degree. The task was to leave a 'breadcrumb
trail' of evidence for another group leading to files that would condemn us as
child sex traffickers. Our group hid the password to a certain archive file in
a single track of a Cannibal Corpse album. I think the track was 'Festering in
the Crypt'. When the track was viewed as a wave graph, the password was
clearly visible. Much fun was had leaving subtle hints to our counter group
that they had to listen to the whole album backwards to glean the password. I
don't think they ever solved it. Cannibal Corpse was selected because any
distortion from changing the wavelengths to hide the password would be very
hard to pick up.

------
lgomezma
This is the tool that Elliot uses in the last episode of Mr. Robot, right?

~~~
ragaluk
As soon as I saw the caption, I rushed to the comments to type just this.
Thunder stolen. :D

~~~
lgomezma
hahaha It actually took me a while to realise :D

------
leni536
I'm not sure if it's effective steganography. It says that you can encrypt
hidden files. If I use this on a file which contains an encrypted hidden file,
will it detect that there is a file without giving a key? If it does it's not
proper steganography.

I used steghide once or twice, it claims that the existence of the datafile
cannot be proven, can hide in image and audio files. It doesn't survive basic
lossy compression cycles, but can hide in jpeg files.

------
violentvinyl
The burning questions is, can audiophiles tell the difference?

------
fit2rule
Nice tool .. not able to run it though. (No Windows here.)

In the meantime, found this interesting related article, which inspires a bit
of hacking as its a tad more technical and a little less .EXE'ish:

[http://www.codeproject.com/Articles/6960/Steganography-
VIII-...](http://www.codeproject.com/Articles/6960/Steganography-VIII-Hiding-
Data-in-Wave-Audio-Files)

